# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  The plan

## Acala

Okay, here's the plan.  I would like comments, suggestions, sources, etc.

I want a Lister-type diesel engine running on vegetable oil.  I will use it to power an oil press which I will use to extract the high-quality oil from the native jojoba nuts that grow here in abundance.  I will run the engine on the jojoba oil.  I will also use the engine to run a small hammer mill with which I will mill mesquite pods (which also grow here in abundance) and grains from my garden for flour.  And I will use the engine to run an electric generator for emergency power, if I have enough oil.

I could not only mill my own flour, but mill flour for other people for a fee or a share of the crop they are milling (or for free for those in need).  I could also press oil for others to use as fuel, lamp oil etc. if they bring me the seed.

The leftover seed cake can be eaten or used as animal feed.

Excess mesquite flour could be used to produce ethanol as fuel for vehicles.

I believe I can set up the whole thing for under $10,000.  I'm looking into sources for the equipment.  

Any comments?  Suggestions for types of equipment?  

Maybe local Ron Paul supporters could chip in to form a co-op?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

You should set up a site to promote your ideas to investors.  What you've describe sounds like a good idea!   If I had money, I'd look into it. 

edit: you should also write up a business plan for your idea

----------

